# refund question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I just saw I received a refund.Problem is the refund is lower than what I figured I'd receive for 2014.Plus I only sent it in 12 April and got it end of May ,very quick.
The other problem is I sent in an amended return December last year via the Legal people on the base here for 2013 where there was a mistake made.The refund was larger than I thought I'd get back on the amended return.
It said it was a 310 tax refund.Anyone know what that is?
Wouldn't they send me something if there was a change in the size of the refund that I figured or do they just correct it and don't tell you.
They told me for my 2013 return that I screwed up the figuring and owed them money but the tax person on the base found that the IRS made a mistake which is why I did the amended return.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Found the answer on one of the tax prep software sites. A 310 tax refund means that the IRS withheld part of your refund because they have an "issue" with something on the return you filed. They are supposed to send out a letter explaining what the "issue" is, but the letter comes out by snail mail, so may take a couple of weeks to get to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks I'll wait and see maybe I can't add good anymore.

Thanks again

Bernie


----------

